# Bitte Tips für schöne Strecken im Raum Bensheim Heppenheim



## Tse_Tse_Fly (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo allerseits.
Ich mache in zwei Wochen Urlaub im Kreis Bergstraße. Mein Bike kommt natürlich mit.
Kann mir jemand Tips für ein paar schöne Strecken für mich und mein Enduro geben ?
Was ich da mal antesten werde ist den Bikepark Beerfelden (ist mein erster Bikeparkbesuch).
Sollten halt nicht gerade lange Tagestouren sein sondern eher was wo man auch ein bisschen Fahrtechnik anwenden bzw. üben kann (bin noch beim Technik üben).
Wie ist es denn z.B so am Felsenmeer mit Bike ?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


PS
Vielleicht findet sich ja sogar ein Mitbiker ?!


----------



## Ge!st (14. Juli 2006)

Rund um den Melibokus gibt es viele schöne Strecken. Schau mal bei den Melibokus-Biker vorbei, da werden täglich Touren angeboten, wo jeder mitfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (16. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Link. Aber das sind dann ja eher längere Touren, oder ?
Keiner mehr Tips für schöne Strecken ?

PS
Die Bilder vom Rodalben Felswanderweg sehen allerdings schon verlockend aus.
Wo ist das genau im Pfälzerwald ? Fahrt ihr das noch mal ?
Ich bin in Biblis in Urlaub, da wäre der Pfälzerwald ja auch nicht soooo weit.


----------



## Dondomatic (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Tse-Tse,

um deine Strecke nicht zu lange zu gestalten, radel nach einem kühlenden Bad im Baggersee in Biblis ab Richtung Gernsheim-Pfungstadt, dann nach Darmstadt-Eberstadt, dort frage dich durch zur Frankensteiner Straße. Am oberen Ende findest du eine Brücke, die Du überqueren must und dann halte dich an den makierten B-weg. Kurbel dich nach oben, dort findest Du die Rinne, ein richtiger Spielplatz für deine Enduro! Wie du diese Rinne findest wurde hier schon diskutiert, schau mal weiter untern, dort findest Du eine Weg-Beschreibung. 

Ebenfalls schön ist die Abfahrt über den Höhengrad in südlicher Richtung zum 10-Wege Platz nach Seeheim-Jugenheim, wenn Du nen Felsen suchst, es gibt auch einen Trail um den Magnetfelsen am Frankenstein.

Ebenfalls finde ich die Auffahrt vom Fürstenlager in Bensheim-Auerbach hoch zum Felsenmeer wunderschön, dann am Gipfel den Ohly-Tur suchen dort in den Wald in westlicher Richtung einfahren, die rechte Abfahrt wählen, auch das macht deiner Enduro sicher Spaß! 

Gruß von der Bergstraße

Lars


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Juli 2006)

wann genau bist du denn dort im urlaub (warum macht man eigentlich in biblis urlaub?!?). könnte dir ein paar wege rund um felsberg und melibokus zeigen. meist trails bergab und schön gediegen forstpiste hoch. meld dich einfach bei Bedarf.


----------



## Callimero (19. Juli 2006)

hallo freunde der sonne!
wo wir grad beim thema sind: (hoffe es is nich zu sehr off-topic)
ich fahr hin und wieder mal den vogesenweg (roter balcken auf weißem grund) richtung HP und der rührt mich dann immer auf son ner terrstraße runter nach HP! ich weis nicht wie der platz heißt von wo aus der anfängt, aber die locals sollten den kennen (is ja nich ganz unauffällig, so ne terrstraße mitten durch den wald). jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob mir da jemand ne trailige alternative aufzeigen kann!?!?

danke schonmal 

Calli


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (19. Juli 2006)

PFADFINDER schrieb:
			
		

> wann genau bist du denn dort im urlaub (warum macht man eigentlich in biblis urlaub?!?). könnte dir ein paar wege rund um felsberg und melibokus zeigen. meist trails bergab und schön gediegen forstpiste hoch. meld dich einfach bei Bedarf.




Ich mache dort Urlaub, da ich 25 Jahre da gewohnt habe. Und meine Eltern wollen mal wieder meinen Sohn sehen. Außerdem habe ich für anderen Urlaub kein Geld (geht ja alles fürs biken drauf *gg*). Im übrigen verreise ich beruflich schon genug.
Und so zum biken ist der Odenwald bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Klar, ich kann mich ja melden wenn ich dann da bin. 
Beim Servicewar mein Bike grad, da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen  .
Danke für die Tipps !


----------

